# Sanding question



## Jiroma (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all, I've notice when sanding across a mitre joint in oak I'm leaving scrath marks on one side (across the grain) as Im sanding with the grain on the adjoining piece. I've been using a flat sander and I wondered if a random orbital would be better. I'd appreciate any advice.

Jiroma


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jiroma said:


> Hi all, I've notice when sanding across a mitre joint in oak I'm leaving scrath marks on one side (across the grain) as Im sanding with the grain on the adjoining piece. I've been using a flat sander and I wondered if a random orbital would be better. I'd appreciate any advice.
> 
> Jiroma



I would use a ROS.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i concur use a random orbital:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all, bought myself a random orbit sander and what a difference it makes to my work. I now know that I dont have to worry too much about glue marks or little differences of height in joints because the sander will take care of it and leave a very smooth finish.

Jiroma


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

ros s are good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

Jiroma:

I like to glue up miter joints so that the excess glue will not be a problem for later varnish. Mostly for picture frames.

I cut my stock first to long lengths and then I varnish all sides, several coats.

After well dried, I dado or cut out the waste where the picture and glass will be inserted.

Now I miter cut my sections to size and glue it all up. Any excess glue or glue that would otherwise spill over to the finished face side will end up on a varnished piece of wood. This glue will not soak in, will easily wipe off and leave a clean finish. If sanding is required, no problem. Sand and then varnish when done.

Woodie


----------



## Jiroma (Feb 18, 2010)

good idea. My stuff tends to go along the lines of: idea for project......think about it for a few days.....sort out the wood......mill to size .....build.....think about finish. In future, depending on the job I'll consider the finish ....at the start.

Jiroma


----------



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

Circular maybe?


----------

